# Influencer Marketing Platforms



## aestheticdress (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi everyone!!! Happy 2018 (my first post this year) !!!

I was wondering if any of you have had experience using Influencer Marketing Platforms such as Izea, Upfluence, Hypr, or any other of the influencer marketing platforms out there. 

Specifically interested in those who have experienced using it for retail/online retail/B2C.

When I dive in, I will give some reviews myself. Seems like there are so many platforms available at the moment though and googling hasn't helped me narrow it down much.


----------



## ms6276176 (Jul 17, 2018)

Instagram ..you can do a paid partnership with strong Influencers in fashion industry.


----------

